# 48V Sicherheitstechnik



## MFreiberger (3 Dezember 2020)

Moin Zusammen,

ich habe jetzt davon gehört, dass es Bestrebungen gibt, Sicherheitstechnik mit 48 statt 24 Volt zu betreiben.

Fragen:
- Gibt es dafür ein Konsortium?
- Welche (namhaften) Hersteller beteiligen sich?
- Gibt es unter Euch schon Jemanden, der es einsetzt?
- Gibt es Erfahrungen?
- Ist das eine Blase oder Zukunft?

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## stevenn (3 Dezember 2020)

wo hast du denn davon gehört? ich hab noch nichts mitbekommen


----------



## MFreiberger (3 Dezember 2020)

Moin stevenn,

da kam mein Vorgesetzter mit um die Ecke. Weil ich selber nichts Genaueres weiß, wollte ich mal hören, ob irgendwer sonst schon was davon gehört hat.

Wenn nicht, war das wahrscheinlich wieder irgend so eine Geschichte, die man zusammenhanglos aufgeschnappt und weitergetragen hat. Aber eben darum wollte ich mal in den Äther horchen, ob das was im Anmarsch ist .

Falls ich diese Woche nichts mehr zu dem Thema höre, schließe ich den Thread und lege es ad acta.

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## Benjamin (3 Dezember 2020)

24 VDC Systeme und Komponenten sind Standard. Daher sind die Preise niedrig und die Margen sehr klein.
Mit 48 V AC oder DC kann man nun seinen "neuen heißen Scheiß" mit höheren Margen an den Mann / Frau bringen 

Zumindest meine Vermutung hinter solchen Vorschlägen ...


----------



## Blockmove (3 Dezember 2020)

Die 48V tauchen in letzter Zeit auch wieder öfter in der Antriebstechnik für Kompakt- oder AllInOne-Antriebe auf.
Teilweise auch bei einfacher Fördertechnik als Ersatz für Asynchronmotoren.

Kann sein, dass es aus der Ecke kommt


----------



## Tommi (3 Dezember 2020)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Die 48V tauchen in letzter Zeit auch wieder öfter in der Antriebstechnik für Kompakt- oder AllInOne-Antriebe auf.
> Teilweise auch bei einfacher Fördertechnik als Ersatz für Asynchronmotoren.
> 
> Kann sein, dass es aus der Ecke kommt



wahrscheinlich ist das so...


----------



## winnman (3 Dezember 2020)

Eventuell auch aus dem Bereich der Übertragungstechnik, da ist 48V sehr weit verbreitet.

Also so zeug wie große Router, LWL Knotenpunkte, . . .


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 Dezember 2020)

24V ist im Grunde sowieso nicht gut, weil Rückführkreise von
Schützen da immer Probleme bereiten.


----------



## Tommi (3 Dezember 2020)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> 24V ist im Grunde sowieso nicht gut, weil Rückführkreise von
> Schützen da immer Probleme bereiten.



???? das musste mal näher erklären


----------



## Blockmove (3 Dezember 2020)

winnman schrieb:


> Eventuell auch aus dem Bereich der Übertragungstechnik, da ist 48V sehr weit verbreitet.
> 
> Also so zeug wie große Router, LWL Knotenpunkte, . . .



Auch das "kleine Zeug". PoE (Power over Ethernet) arbeitet doch in diesem Spannungsbereich.
Wahrscheinlich hat wieder irgendeiner das das Ohmsche Gesetz neu erfunden und festgestellt, dass bei 48V die Querschnitte geringer sein können als bei 24V.
Mittlerweile gehen ja auch 630V und 12A über einen M12-Stecker.
Während früher 380V-Steckverbindungen so aussahen
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ovale_Kragensteckvorrichtung#/media/Datei:Alte_Kraftstromkupplung.jpg


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 Dezember 2020)

Tommi schrieb:


> ???? das musste mal näher erklären



Wenn du 24VDC über die Öffner zu den Sicherheitsrelais oder Sicherheits SPS
zurückführst, die Schütze ein paar Tage Alt sind und die Kontakte Grünspan 
ansetzen, reicht die niedrige Spannung nicht um die Oxidschicht zu durchdringen. 

Ich habe regelmäßig Kunden am Telefon, die dieses Problem haben. 

Damals als wir noch die Schützspulen von Hand gewickelt haben, also ganz
früher, da gab es solche Probleme nicht, da war die Steuerspannung noch 
220V und man konnte den Schwieligen Zeigerfinger zum Spannung Messen 
nutzen, da hat die Spannung noch gekribbelt.


----------



## Tommi (3 Dezember 2020)

Früher, als Männer noch Männer waren... 

Aber das mit den Kontaktproblemen kenne ich nicht, muss morgen
mal die Kollegen fragen. Sonst jemand, der/die das kennt?


----------



## PN/DP (3 Dezember 2020)

Je nach Kontaktmaterial wird ein Mindest-Schaltstrom angegeben, z.B. 11 mA oder 15 mA oder mehr. Elektronische Baugruppen-Eingänge ziehen aber oft nur viel weniger, z.B. 4 mA (S7 CPU 1214FC). Oder wenn Kontakte in Reihe geschaltet sind, dann schließen einige ohne anliegende Spannung. Dadurch wird beim Einschalten die Frittspannung und der Frittstrom nicht überschritten, die Oxidschicht/Fremdschicht wird nicht durchschlagen. So kommt es mit der Zeit, daß die Kontakte zwar zusammenliegen, wegen des hohen Kontaktwiderstandes fließt aber kein Strom.

Wir haben z.B. Probleme in unserer Kälteanlage, wo 24V-Sicherheitssignale jeweils über mehrere PNOZ in Reihe geschaltet werden, die sehr selten schalten. Bei fast jedem Test/Abschalten und wieder Zuschalten aktivieren sich einige PNOZ nicht und wir müssen mehrmals Aus- und wieder Einschalten, damit alle wieder "scharf" sind.

Harald


----------



## Blockmove (4 Dezember 2020)

Tommi schrieb:


> Früher, als Männer noch Männer waren...
> 
> Aber das mit den Kontaktproblemen kenne ich nicht, muss morgen
> mal die Kollegen fragen. Sonst jemand, der/die das kennt?



Ist eigentlichein Standardproblem 
Wir kennen das auch.
Bei uns wird die Steuerung mancher Anlagen monatelang nicht ausgeschaltet.
Da tritt dann genau der Fall ein, den Harald beschrieben hat.
Passiert bei Schütz genauso wie bei mech. Schutztürschaltern.
Besonders häufig hast du das Thema bei Retrofit.
War vorher Klapper-Sicherheitstechnik (elektromechanische Sicherheitsrelais) verbaut und du baust auf F-Steuerung um, dann ist das Problem vorhersehbar.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------

